# reptile shed help



## a.mckee (Jan 1, 2012)

i have a water monitor and a few tegus and a bosc and would love to build a big shed/room in the garden for them builing it is no problem as im a joiner i would just love to see some pics of other ones people have built and if they have any info on heating and if they had any problems they had while making there own


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

a.mckee said:


> i have a water monitor and a few tegus and a bosc and would love to build a big shed/room in the garden for them builing it is no problem as im a joiner i would just love to see some pics of other ones people have built and if they have any info on heating and if they had any problems they had while making there own


Have a look in the habitat section, theres a few in there.

Dazzz


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Heres mine










Version 1 



















Got fed up with this (£2k a quarter in electricity bills)so insulated it and heres version 2.





































Best advice I would give is dont skimp on the insulation as it will save you a lot of money later on and use tubular heaters in the larger vivs. 
Jay :2thumb:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Jaymz said:


> Heres mine
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Awesome setups man! And quite a collection eace:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> Best advice I would give is dont skimp on the insulation as it will save you a lot of money later on and use tubular heaters in the larger vivs.
> Jay :2thumb:


I would agree an extra £1000 will be well worth it in the long run.It will help in the summer as well as winter.


----------

